# PyCarto



## Sheeplip (Mar 15, 2022)

Sheeplip submitted a new resource:

PicartoFollowers - A small software to get the last five followers of his Picarto channel.



> *PicartoFollowers*
> 
> A small software to get the last five followers of his Picarto channel.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Sheeplip (Mar 22, 2022)

Sheeplip updated PicartoFollowers with a new update entry:

PicartoFollowers V 2.0



> Many changes have been made for these changes in particular:
> 
> A text file in which we find the last followers
> No more graphical interface, instead a config file to set up.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Sheeplip (Apr 22, 2022)

Sheeplip updated PyCarto with a new update entry:

A new name and fix of problems with the software



> A new name for the project and a new update to the project.
> I fixed the problem related to the last followers. From now on, a JSON file will be created in the folder that lists all the followers of his Picarto channel. This will allow to know afterwards to make comparisons with new followers and those who were already subscribed to the channel. On the other hand it can enlarge the text including the last followers.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

